# First CNC build - Stepcraft2 600



## CrackedConceptz (Apr 6, 2015)

Hello,

I am currently backing a project on Kickstarter for the Stepcraft2.
If you are not familiar with Stepcraft I suggest checking it out (google it, I am not trying to advertise for them) 
The system seems pretty legit, it comes with:
CNC software (Stepcrafts version of MACH3)
USB interface board
Vetric Cut2D Software ( I don't need this )
Dremel/Proxxon/Other Spindle Adapter (Dont need this either)
3D Printer Attachment & software
Dremel 4000 Rotary Tool (I dont need this)
Titan Carbide Endmills 1/8" , 1/8th" Ball Nose , 1/16" ball nose
a Hat
Intro to CNC Ebook

The things I do not need will be up sold and replaced with a 350W HF spindle @ like a +$50 added cost.

the specs for the 600 are

(work area) 
23.62" x 16.54" x 5.51" - This is a little bigger than I can imagine I am going to use, but better to have it and not need it blah blah...


All of this costs $2,504 shipped to my house. 

I plan on putting it in my basement, and I need idea's for possibly sound proofing it, dust/chip removal.

If you have any suggestions, or feedback about the stepcraft systems, or even know a better system for a better deal please let me know. I look forward to sharing my experience with setting it up... as soon as I get it...

Thank you,,

Zac


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

You might build a plexiglas enclosure around it with a dust collection port at the back to suck the dust out. Doors on the front and back will give you all the access you'll need and the enclosure cuts the noise down a lot. My doors are hinged on top and raise up to prevent swinging out in the way.


----------

